# New Madone vs 5500



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a Trek 5500 made in 2000.
A few years ago I test rode a new Madone it was probably a 2008.
I expected it to be nice but I didn't care for it and liked my 5500 better.
I have test ridden other bikes and actually bought a used Time but still like the 5500 better.
Is the latest Madone an improvement over the 2008 and why would it be better than my 5500?


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

I had an old OCLV and eventually got a 2008 Madone. There was no comparison. The 2008 was a much better bike. If you like your 5500, just keep it I guess.


----------

